# setup.exe for system shock 2, half-life 1 not working in XP



## werdjaherd (Dec 30, 2009)

For the past few weeks, I have been searching all over for a solution to this problem, and I have followed all the common suggestions I've seen, including all those mentioned on "Please Follow These Steps Before Posting" (ending unnecessary system processes, compatibility mode, safe mode, reinstalling installshield drivers, etc).

*Issue:*
After opening setup.exe, nothing happens. No error message.
I have played both of these games on the same computer several years ago with no problems. These games are more than 10 years old, so receiving official technical support is unlikely.

*Games:*
Half-Life 1

Version 1.0.0.9 (Game of the Year Edition)
setup.exe properties: InstallShield v5.52.164 "16-bit setup launcher"
System Shock 2

setup.exe properties: InstallShield v5.50.137 "16-bit setup launcher"
NOTE: opening setup with the -lgntforce command does not help

*System Specs:*

Windows: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer: 7.0.5730.11
Memory (RAM): 2047 MB
CPU Info: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
CPU Speed: 2987.3 MHz
Sound card: Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS | NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS | NetMeeting driver |
RDPDD Chained DD
Monitors: 2
Screen Resolution: 1280 X 1024 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: Linksys Wireless-G PCI Network Adapter with SpeedBooster #2 - Packet Scheduler
Miniport | Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport | Microsoft Loopback Adapter
CD / DVD Drives: D: TSSTcorpDVD-ROM TS-H352C | E: TSSTcorpCD-RW TS-H292B | F: Generic DVD-ROM | G: Generic DVD-ROM
COM Ports: NOT Present
LPT Ports: NOT Present
Mouse: 3 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 145.6GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 72.2GB
USB Controllers: 5 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): Not Detected
PCMCIA (Laptops): Not Installed
Manufacturer: Dell Inc. 
Product Make: Dimension 9100 
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: AT/AT COMPATIBLE | 05/25/05 | DELL - 6
Time Zone: Eastern Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 0X8582
Modem: Intel(R) 537EP V9x DF PCI Modem


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a solution for Half-Life one but it involves digitally downloading the game.
If you have steam and have an account you can add the game to Steam and get the newest version of Half-Life which uses the new Source engine (to an extent). 
In steam click on the Menu "Games" > Activate a Product on Steam. You will then need to enter the Half-Life CD Key and then the game will be added to your account and will begin the download.
If you already own a Source engine game then it will take no time at all as it will only have to download the maps/textures/characters, the rest will be on your HDD.

http://store.steampowered.com/about/


----------

